# What To Look For In A Mechanical Mod



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

I am in the market for a mech mod but cannot seem to decide with all the available options.

What questions should ask myself and retailers when deciding on what mech to go with?
What are the things to look out for? E.g. bottom firing button vs side firing button

Thanks!


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Side / Bottom Firing button is personal taste. Regarding the rest of mech mod, look for adjustable centre pin, reverse thread locking ring if you choose bottom firing switch and the ability to use different size batteries.


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

hi @BhavZ 

good question, and its great to see you inquiring BEFORE buying, unlike me LOL

also good to check whether its telescopic tube or not (so for instance 18350 and 18650 mode will share the same tubing, no need to take off or add on)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

Thanks guys

So for me I would prefer a side firing button and with an adjustable centre pin and does not need to be telescopic but must be able to handle all battery sizes.

What would you guys suggest?


----------



## Rex Smit (25/3/14)

I have an Origin mech. But personally next time i would go for a side button. I am used to having buttons on the side of things. but other wise everything @johanct said. Also consider the finish and the RBA/RDA that you will put on top...at the end of the day...looks do count...


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

KTS because I got one from CraftyZA and its telescopic and works great on both the Ithaka and Kayfun.


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

Well at the moment I have the IGO-L and would like to get a kayfun or something similar.

The mod I have been looking at is the KTS, the plain chrome one, not a fan of the gold. 

Anyone have any experience with this mod?


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

OK I think KTS it might actually be..


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Yes see my post above yours


----------



## devdev (25/3/14)

You may want to consider voltage drop, although I have not checked this on any of my mods, it is worth considering it as part of the factors you evaluate.

Have been meaning to get around to measuring it on my mechs


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

I also thought a side button would be preferable to a bottom button but I take that back having experienced the bottom button. It's a very convenient press. And not having to rotate your mod whatsoever when you're picking it up is also a plus. As mentioned voltage drop is something to consider. Better conducting material and build rigidity equals less voltage drop. Stainless steel is what most mods are made of. Some have copper or brass contact points, which is better. Some have plated contact points, those can wear off and are less nice. Always make sure the mod you buy has battery vent holes in 350- and 650 mode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Some very valid points there @Reinvanhardt . If all contacts are kept clean from oxidization and everything screwed in tight, irrespective of material (s/s, plated brass or copper) the voltage drop is negligible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

johanct said:


> Some very valid points there @Reinvanhardt . If all contacts are kept clean from oxidization and everything screwed in tight, irrespective of material (s/s, plated brass or copper) the voltage drop is negligible.



Thanks @johanct. That is good to know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

johanct said:


> Yes see my post above yours


Thanks @johanct 



devdev said:


> You may want to consider voltage drop, although I have not checked this on any of my mods, it is worth considering it as part of the factors you evaluate.
> 
> Have been meaning to get around to measuring it on my mechs


Thanks @devdev , that is a good point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/3/14)

Been giving this a lot of thought and my criteria list I think I have finally pegged down:

1) Stainless Steel with brushed finish (hate fingerprints on my mods)
2) Must have vents for the battery
3) Must be able to take all 3 battery sizes (telescopic preferably but interchanging tubes is fine as wel)
4) Side or bottom firing pin with reverse threaded locking ring
5) Adjustable centre pin
6) Should work straight out of the box without any modification, i.e. sanding down springs or pins etc

With the list above what do you guys suggest?

P.S. I don't mind ordering from fasttech


----------



## thekeeperza (26/3/14)

RaiVapes Launcher V2. Awesome solid mech mod.
Here


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

Bottom Switch: Stainless Steel Nemesis
Side Switch: K.T.S

Both locally available


----------



## BhavZ (26/3/14)

That does look pretty sweet @thekeeperza 

Does the locking ring have counter thread?


----------



## BhavZ (26/3/14)

johanct said:


> Bottom Switch: Stainless Steel Nemesis
> Side Switch: K.T.S
> 
> Both locally available


I head that the build quality is not so great on the KTS, do you get any rattling from the device?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> RaiVapes Launcher V2. Awesome solid mech mod.
> Here



No two ways about it, that is a brilliant mod which you'll be very happy with. Just one thing to note that isn't dreadfully obvious is that 18490 to 18650 mode works telescopic but if you want to go 18350 you need to remove one the tube with the "Raivapes" logo. Have I got that right @thekeeperza?

So that would be the way to go unless you prefer another look, in which case I would go for the Private V2 from Fasttech. I have fallen in love with it.


----------



## thekeeperza (26/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> That does look pretty sweet @thekeeperza
> 
> Does the locking ring have counter thread?


It doesn't but the firing button is flush with the base.


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I head that the build quality is not so great on the KTS, do you get any rattling from the device?



The K.T.S I have, has no rattling at all - It will however rattle if you don't tighten the connections like any other mech.


----------



## thekeeperza (26/3/14)

@Reinvanhardt that is correct.
That Private V2 is also a good looking mod.


----------



## BhavZ (26/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> No two ways about it, that is a brilliant mod which you'll be very happy with. Just one thing to note that isn't dreadfully obvious is that 18490 to 18650 mode works telescopic but if you want to go 18350 you need to remove one the tube with the "Raivapes" logo. Have I got that right @thekeeperza?
> 
> So that would be the way to go unless you prefer another look, in which case I would go for the Private V2 from Fasttech. I have fallen in love with it.


Thanks for the info man, appreciate it..


----------



## BhavZ (26/3/14)

johanct said:


> The K.T.S I have, has no rattling at all - It will however rattle if you don't tighten the connections like any other mech.


Thanks @johanct


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

All things considered I would buy the KTS. It's a very good price and you'll get it now instead of in a month. If it works, it works and @johanct has testified. It _does _look like a polished finish though.


----------



## TylerD (26/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> All things considered I would buy the KTS. It's a very good price and you'll get it now instead of in a month. If it works, it works and @johanct has testified. It _does _look like a polished finish though.


It works very good! I had one for quite some time and loved it. 
Just try not to get the one with gold in it. The gold tend to rub off after some use. 
And if you can, get a spare top cap with it. Apparently the topcap's connector can strip easily, although that never happened to me and I had no issues with the 510 thread whatsoever.


----------



## BhavZ (26/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> All things considered I would buy the KTS. It's a very good price and you'll get it now instead of in a month. If it works, it works and @johanct has testified. It _does _look like a polished finish though.





TylerD said:


> It works very good! I had one for quite some time and loved it.
> Just try not to get the one with gold in it. The gold tend to rub off after some use.
> And if you can, get a spare top cap with it. Apparently the topcap's connector can strip easily, although that never happened to me and I had no issues with the 510 thread whatsoever.



Thanks guys for the info, Initially I was leaning towards the KTS as it has a side firing button so still have that mod on my list.


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

The Smok Magneto available at Vapeking.


----------



## Ross44 (26/3/14)

I have had an Igo-L on a KTS in the past, only used it for a couple months then upgraded to an Astro mod. The Astro looks wicked cool with the Igo-L on it. I got a different mod koz the KTS broke on me...twice! it could just be me being rough with it, but compared to the Astro, the Astro seems indestructible.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

Ross44 said:


> I have had an Igo-L on a KTS in the past, only used it for a couple months then upgraded to an Astro mod. The Astro looks wicked cool with the Igo-L on it. I got a different mod koz the KTS broke on me...twice! it could just be me being rough with it, but compared to the Astro, the Astro seems indestructible.



Good to know. It could just be a bad batch though, you get those in all clones/cheap mods. Where did you get your Astro?


----------



## Hein510 (29/3/14)

I want a Nemi at the moment cause I'm waiting for those 3D drippers to come in!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA (29/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Just try not to get the one with gold in it. The gold tend to rub off after some use. .


Like the one i gave @johanct
I had the silver one, then bought the gold replacement. The gold is some alloy plating and faded due to some heavy juice leaking one day.


----------



## Alex (31/3/14)

moved contents to the vape mail place...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

Alex said:


> I picked up my first mech mod from Vapeking today, it's the Nemesis Clone. And I've just had a good vape on it now, this is really a most awesome device. And the build quality is superb. Paired with my Kayfun 3.1 it's a winning combo.


Suggest you post this in the vape mail thread before @Rob Fisher fines you


----------



## Alex (31/3/14)

What the hells a Vape Mail thread ? sorry for my ignorance


----------



## Reinvanhardt (31/3/14)

Alex said:


> What the hells a Vape Mail thread ? sorry for my ignorance



All things vape related you get in the mail. Or buy from brick & mortar for that matter lol!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/page-71#post-31504

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

Alex said:


> What the hells a Vape Mail thread ? sorry for my ignorance



Have a look here

If I have crossed a line I do apologise, fines are just a fun game being played on the forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (31/3/14)

Thanks guys, it all makes sense now

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

